# High pitch whine/noise on TTS



## assailantsky (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi all, I recently noticed a high pitched whine/noise coming from my 2009 audi TTS. It can't be heard from a cold start. It can be hear after the engine's up to temp at idle and at low RPMs (<2000). I've taken a video of the sound 



. This was shot after a 40 minute commute (30km). As far as I can tell, it's coming from the cambelt area, but it could also be from another source. When the ignition is turned off, the noise continues for a few seconds before dying away like turning off a boiling kettle.

I was wondering if you could kindly help me with diagnosing this problem and suggest possible fixes?? Car's only done less than 40k km, which is quite low for the age. I was planning to sell this car soon anyways as I'm leaving the country, so prefer not to spend too much on this. But if I have to, I'll rather fix it than pass this issue on to the next owner.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

A bit confused by the sound picture in that recording. It could be a roller bearing and they do go from time to time. That could be the the aircon, generator or roller that tightens the belt. If you have a metal rod, you could touch different parts with one end and listen on the other end to hunt down the source of noise. Also check the generator roller and generator roller clutch function (should only be able to turn the generator roller in one direction).

Could also be the PCV valve, but I thought the sound was more mechanical than flute like/forced air/vacuum. If the sound continue a short while after you turn off and engine comes to a halt, almost like whistling or vacuum/pressure equalizing, it is most likely the PCV. That is a cheap and easy DIY fix. I hope the latter, as that is the easiest to fix. Engine will likely run a little better after it is fixed.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm with Sophus. This sounds like air escaping from somewhere. Next to the PCV valve, I'd also check: the turbo inlet pipes and the pipe that goes from the valve cover to the turbo (that's the path the oil fumes go when the engine is under turbo boost)


----------



## savz1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Most likely the PCV Valve, mine was making the same noise and once changed it was fine. Also check your oil level as it can suck oil when it goes wrong.


----------



## assailantsky (Feb 8, 2015)

Sophus said:


> Could also be the PCV valve, but I thought the sound was more mechanical than flute like/forced air/vacuum. If the sound continue a short while after you turn off and engine comes to a halt, almost like whistling or vacuum/pressure equalizing, it is most likely the PCV. That is a cheap and easy DIY fix. I hope the latter, as that is the easiest to fix. Engine will likely run a little better after it is fixed.


Thanks heaps for your clear and helpful reply Sophus, I'll try to take the cover off and make another recording just to make sure that it's the PCV valve as my first step. I really hope that it is the PCV, like you said, it's the easiest thing to fix.

Cheers
R


----------



## assailantsky (Feb 8, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> I'm with Sophus. This sounds like air escaping from somewhere. Next to the PCV valve, I'd also check: the turbo inlet pipes and the pipe that goes from the valve cover to the turbo (that's the path the oil fumes go when the engine is under turbo boost)


Thanks for that TT-driver, I do sometimes smell sulfur (egg) in the carbin momentarily after hard accelerations, would that be oil burning or leaks from one or more of the areas you mentioned?


----------



## assailantsky (Feb 8, 2015)

savz1 said:


> Most likely the PCV Valve, mine was making the same noise and once changed it was fine. Also check your oil level as it can suck oil when it goes wrong.


Thanks savz1 for the confirmation. Just to clarify, what do you mean by suck oil? Do you mean the oil level drop faster than normal? My oil level did drop from the level of last oil change by about 3mm, to just below the max level mark. In that time I've done about 7000km.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Just check and fill oil as needed. Yes, it can suck more oil when PCV gets stuck.


----------



## assailantsky (Feb 8, 2015)

Cheers sophus, will go and get the part tomorrow and try and install it over the weekend. Regarding the burning smell, do you have any thoughts on that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

assailantsky said:


> Cheers sophus, will go and get the part tomorrow and try and install it over the weekend. Regarding the burning smell, do you have any thoughts on that? Thanks in advance.


Could be oil I guess. Try fixing the pcv first and then see if it goes away.


----------



## assailantsky (Feb 8, 2015)

Will do sophus. I've captured a few more sounds once I got home tonight. The video link is below. At 10 sec, as I pulled out the oil dipper, the whine goes away. And as I put it back in, the sound comes back. Also at the end, the noise it makes when I turn the engine off.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the new sound clip. That's your pcv being blocked. I had the same problem some weeks ago.
Change pcv and your car will be OK again. 5 minute job and less than 50 GBP.
You need to take the plastic cover off the engine for better access. 3 bolts and clips for the hoses. Very easy.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

assailantsky said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with Sophus. This sounds like air escaping from somewhere. Next to the PCV valve, I'd also check: the turbo inlet pipes and the pipe that goes from the valve cover to the turbo (that's the path the oil fumes go when the engine is under turbo boost)
> ...


Hmmm not really, I think. Oil hardly contains any sulphur these days, especially the long life ones. Fuel can contain some sulphur. Changing brands may help.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

assailantsky said:


> I do sometimes smell sulfur (egg) in the carbin momentarily after hard accelerations, would that be oil burning or leaks from one or more of the areas you mentioned?


Hi, Rich mixture during hard acceleration can cause eggy smell from catalytic converter/exhaust.
Hoggy.


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sophus said:


> Thanks for the new sound clip. That's your pcv being blocked. I had the same problem some weeks ago.
> Change pcv and your car will be OK again. 5 minute job and less than 50 GBP.
> You need to take the plastic cover off the engine for better access. 3 bolts and clips for the hoses. Very easy.


+1

Definitely agree, it most probably a faulty PCV value.


----------



## assailantsky (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks so much guys, I changed out my PCV valve today, bought the PCV yesterday part no. 06F129101R for $132 AUD! The noise is gone! And the car idles smoother and the oil filler cap can easily come off now.

The job was easy to do with a T25 torx bit. All up less than 5 minutes and very straight forward. I bought the gasket as well (06F103483E for $66) as the service manager at Audi said might as well, just in case it's the gasket. But when I took the original gasket out, it looked fine, but since I bought it already I just changed it anyways. Will monitor tomorrow and see if anything is amiss.

Thank you all for your time and your replies, especially Sophus, much appreciated!


----------



## assailantsky (Feb 8, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Rich mixture during hard acceleration can cause eggy smell from catalytic converter/exhaust.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy, so it's normal then? I'll see if I get it still now that I changed out the PCV.


----------



## assailantsky (Feb 8, 2015)

TT-driver said:


> Hmmm not really, I think. Oil hardly contains any sulphur these days, especially the long life ones. Fuel can contain some sulphur. Changing brands may help.


Thanks for the explanation. Australia has high sulfur content in the fuel, like 5x more than Europe, so it is likely.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

assailantsky said:


> Thank you all for your time and your replies, especially Sophus, much appreciated!


You are welcome. Enjoy your non whistling smooth running TT :wink:


----------

